# HR34 0x04CD: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for the Spring 2012 release for HR34. This release does not have the HD GUI.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=202927

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Stuart, the old thread was getting pretty long in the tooth. 

Issues with 0x04cd

Audio with native turned on. Switch from HD to SD or sometimes in SD only the audio drops out.

Kudo for new software. Finally the beginning of shows are recorded. You have to rewind to get it but at least it is there. Old software missed beginning of most shows.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure if this is a known issue as I just noticed it tonight and don't recall reading it before:

I've noticed that shows which are downloaded by my Nomad show up as not being new in the HR34's list. (i.e. they look like shows which have already been viewed--they show up in gray and are not counted as being new in the "x New/x Total" count.)


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Had a tuner freeze up on me just now. I was watching a hockey game and missed a goal. I rewound to the goal then fast forwarded to the "live" tv and it froze when it reached the end. No sound the the picture was frozen, like I had hit the pause button, but I didn't(it also showed the play arrow onscreen, not the pause icon). Hitting pause or play did nothing.

I could swap to the other tuner without issue, but when I swapped back, it was still frozen. The only way to get it going again was to change the channel and then come back to that channel.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was using double play today on my HR34 and when I switched to the tuner that was buffering, the screen was gray. The status bar showed 30+ minutes of green buffer, but it wouldn't move from the first minute. When I tried to fast forward or rewind, it wouldn't move. Had to enter the channel # in again and it started playing from that point forward.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

While watching a PPV VOD, the movie would skip ahead a few minutes. Did this multiple times during playback, usually around the "tick" mark in the status bar. Even after rewinding, those skipped parts would not play.
Also, when watching a recorded show, if you pause the show, it will un-pause and continue playing by itself. 
And I experienced the loss of audio for 3 or 4 seconds after you un-pause a recorded show.


----------



## TScottTX (Dec 20, 2006)

While watching and catching up with a show that is recording, the playback will stop when the end of recording occurs. There is no way to "resume" and I have to re-start and fast forward to the point where I was watching.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

TScottTX said:


> While watching and catching up with a show that is recording, the playback will stop when the end of recording occurs. There is no way to "resume" and I have to re-start and fast forward to the point where I was watching.


This sounds exactly like the issue I mentioned a couple posts up, except I wasn't actually recording the show(although the buffer was recording).


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure if it will work for all of you with the weird pauses, gray screen, lack of audio etc. Someone on the original thread said turn off native. I turned off native and those problems went away.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

So, went to bed last night and my HR34 was seeing my other 3 receivers fine. Came home from work today and it was only seeing 2 of my 3 receivers. It lost connection to one of my 2 HR24-500's. However, while the HR34 was not seeing the one HR24-500, that HR24-500 COULD see the HR34.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Chuck - did the 24 that lost the 34 have the power saver turned on by any chance??


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

grey screen issue coming off pause, I have had my HR34 for almost a month now and have had no issues, last night I was watching american Chopper and put it in pause, switched to live TV then when I can back to the recorded program I got the grey screen and an unresponsive remote, tried a menu reset but it would not work, had to do an rbr, I am using HDMI and native is off


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

usnret said:


> Chuck - did the 24 that lost the 34 have the power saver turned on by any chance??


No it didn't. That HR24 had power save turned off. What's funny is my second HR24, DID have power save turned ON(forgot to turn it off when I got it on Monday) and that one did NOT lose connectivity with the HR34.

I rebooted the HR34 yesterday and it began seeing all 3 receivers again. I'll check tonight when I get home and see if it still sees all 3(it did continue to see all 3 till I went to bed at about midnight last night).


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Thanks Stuart, the old thread was getting pretty long in the tooth.
> 
> Issues with 0x04cd
> 
> ...


I guess I posted too soon. Once again the beginning of programs are being cut off. Too much of following program on recordings and many missing openings on recordings.

I hate to have to manually record 89 series links.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I guess I posted too soon. Once again the beginning of programs are being cut off.


And this does NOT happen on your HR24 Jerry?
(Just trying to be thorough and make sure it is solely an HR34 issue.)

(I would love to get an HR34 for the 5 tuners and 100 Series Links but NOT with all the problems people are reporting - and *still * reporting after the latest software update.)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The 34 really misses the beginning of every recording for everyone?


----------



## TDDV (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1924, I noticed my 34 does the same, but I'm able to rewind to the start on most shows.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

It doesn't miss the starts, you just have to rewind it to get the first 6 or so seconds of the recorded programs.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Had the gray screen freeze up two days in a row while changing channels. Finally did a reset and all has been fine since.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"sigma1914" said:


> The 34 really misses the beginning of every recording for everyone?


Not for me yet. I did have the issue where my He24 could see the HR34 but not the other way around, but that seemed to correct itself the day after install. Looking forward to getting the HD GUI hopefully soon.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Chuck W said:


> No it didn't. That HR24 had power save turned off. What's funny is my second HR24, DID have power save turned ON(forgot to turn it off when I got it on Monday) and that one did NOT lose connectivity with the HR34.
> 
> I rebooted the HR34 yesterday and it began seeing all 3 receivers again. I'll check tonight when I get home and see if it still sees all 3(it did continue to see all 3 till I went to bed at about midnight last night).


Well, so far so good on the connectivity. I got home tonight and the HR34 still sees my other 3 receivers.

As for the recordings, I always record with a 1 minute prior(and 1 minute over as well) starting time, so the 2 I did last night started about when I expected them to.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

usnret said:


> It doesn't miss the starts, you just have to rewind it to get the first 6 or so seconds of the recorded programs.


Not true. The front end is missing completely. Not there at all. No amount of rewinding makes it appear. Sometimes it is on the end of some other show and we get to see the beginning in stages.

I guess I will set up some programs on both the 34 and 24 so see what happens. And if the 24 records correctly then I only have two tuners that work. What a pain in the buttola.

Two shows in particular on the 34 that always miss the front end are Southland and Body of Proof.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I watched my recording of body of proof, recorded on my 34, and it recorded the entire show, but I had to rewind it about 10sec to see the start. So it is getting the entire shows, just not starting there when one hits play on a recording. Am sure that it will get fixed.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

usnret said:


> I watched my recording of body of proof, recorded on my 34, and it recorded the entire show, but I had to rewind it about 10sec to see the start. So it is getting the entire shows, just not starting there when one hits play on a recording. Am sure that it will get fixed.


Ours was missing the beginning of Body of Proof for sure. The end of something else had the beginning of Body of Proof, but unfortunately we watched Body of Proof first and missed the opening with the mashed up girl going down the hospital hall on a gurney.


----------



## Caromsoft (Jul 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> The 34 really misses the beginning of every recording for everyone?


I haven't had it miss the beginning of a recording yet. I have had to rewind to get the beginning on almost every show.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Caromsoft said:


> I haven't had it miss the beginning of a recording yet. I have had to rewind to get the beginning on almost every show.


Yeah, same.

I'm going to ask again, "Is there any way to create a master post with all the known issues?"

The current format of these threads becomes rapidly unwieldy. I'm not sure who benefits from having to read through page after page to see if an issue has been reported and then going back to adding it at the bottom, etc.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

We've not missed the beginning of any shows, and we record about 30 a week. Not sure how we manage to watch all of this stuff.


----------



## azvipers (Jan 19, 2008)

FFWD still skips to the end, still having to do a RBR due to recorded programs freezing every now and then, screen saver still starts while watching a live program


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

azvipers said:


> FFWD still skips to the end, still having to do a RBR due to recorded programs freezing every now and then, screen saver still starts while watching a live program


I've found the video during FF is just fluky. While I haven't skipped to the end yet, when FF, the video for 1x and 2x isn't bad, I can track it and figure out where tp stop, but 3x and 4x, the video doesn't update enough to tell where you are. The video gets stuck for chunks of time, so it's hard to figure out where to stop. It's not like that on my HR24s or HR20.

Also, I noticed last night when using the Split Screen PiP, sometimes when I swapped screens, the screen I swapped away from would be blank. I had to swap back to it then swap away again, to get it to show back up.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> I've found the video during FF is just fluky. While I haven't skipped to the end yet, when FF, the video for 1x and 2x isn't bad, I can track it and figure out where tp stop, but 3x and 4x, the video doesn't update enough to tell where you are. The video gets stuck for chunks of time, so it's hard to figure out where to stop. It's not like that on my HR24s or HR20.
> 
> Also, I noticed last night when using the Split Screen PiP, sometimes when I swapped screens, the screen I swapped away from would be blank. I had to swap back to it then swap away again, to get it to show back up.


While using the split screen (POP), I've had gray screen when swapping as well. And on occasion, when I swap the PIP, the PIP doesn't even appear (like I turned it off). Then I swap back and it reappears.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got a new 3D TV. Is this release capable of playing 3D content? I am getting an error when I try to watch 3D programming. Or do we have to wait for the HD gui to get 3D on the HR34?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have the 34 set for 1080P??


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

usnret said:


> Do you have the 34 set for 1080P??


Yes I do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DO you have native on?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the 3D channels on your guide grayed out??


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Two new glitches last night. 

About 99% sure I had a series set up for the show "Shark Tank". Noticed it wasn't recording, so I checked and no series set up. Pressed record twice to set it up. Check the guide and arrow up and see "25. Shark Tank" listed twice with the same series #. Arrow down and it was back to one listing.

Next I chose it from the playlist to watch. When I was FF through commercials and got close to catching up to the live feed, the white indicator would never go all the way to the end of the orange recording status bar. When I tried to FF, it actually started playing at a point about a minute earlier. Then it wouldn't move forward, just kept playing. I could exit and then FF further, but again not all the way to the end of the orange indicator.

*Update: *Checked recording of Shark Tank this afternoon and it only shows that the last 5 minutes were recorded. Last night while watching, it showed that the full 30 minutes had recorded.

Second, I started setting up a series recording for the new season of "Dancing with the Stars". I scrolled through the guide, pressed record twice and the series set up fine. Scrolling back through the guide, the space where "Dancing with the Stars" should have been listed was blank. Nothing, no title or even the orange circle with the R. If I selected it, it showed the program info and that it was going to record, but didn't have the recording options menu. I check the guide again this morning and everything looks fine.


----------



## tomallison24 (Dec 10, 2008)

A small but annoying problem that I haven't seen in print is that when stopping a recording and the screen is trying to switch back to the play/delete etc screen 90+% of the time it'll go the the screen only momentarily then go black then go to the screen. It probably takes 5+ seconds to complete.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> DO you have native on?


No


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

usnret said:


> Are the 3D channels on your guide grayed out??


No they are not and I just tried again this morning and it is working now. Very strange. I will report back if I get the error again.

Thanks for those who helped.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

azvipers said:


> FFWD still skips to the end, still having to do a RBR due to recorded programs freezing every now and then, screen saver still starts while watching a live program


On your issue with FF skipping to the end, I want to make sure you are aware of this feature. If you press and hold FF, it will skip to the next tick or end. Sometime when you press FF twice very rapidly, its sends the same command as holding it down. And this will cause it to skip to the end.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Last evening I hit the PWR button on the remote, the blue light on the HR34 came on but all I had on the TV was a solid blue screen. Hit the PWR button again and nothing happened. Tried other buttons on the remote and no response from the HR34. Tried the arrows on the front of the HR34 and nothing. Did a RBR and it has been working again since then.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Garyunc" said:


> No


I believe you must turn on native for it to work.


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> On your issue with FF skipping to the end, I want to make sure you are aware of this feature. If you press and hold FF, it will skip to the next tick or end. Sometime when you press FF twice very rapidly, its sends the same command as holding it down. And this will cause it to skip to the end.


I have run into the problem with it skipping to the end many times. Sometimes while using FF and sometimes while using the advance button (to 30 slip). When this happens I am unable to rewind from the "would you like to delete this recording" message. 
If I play the show to the end or use the advance button while in FF to advance to the end intentionally and get the "would you like to delete this recording" massage I can use rewind to get back into the show. The inability to rewind from the delete message to me is an indication that the DVR encountered a problem and did not just miss-interpret the FF command to be a skip to the end.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't remember it being like this on the HR2x but when a series link finds programs to records and you manually cancel an epsiode, the HR34 keeps re-adding it back to the to do list. 

There were 2 extra episodes of Sons of Guns that had the generic program title so the HR34 thought it was a first run episode. This I understand. However, I went into the ToDo list and canceled those episodes but after a few minutes the HR34 put them back on the ToDo list. I can't keep them off the list.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> I don't remember it being like this on the HR2x but when a series link finds programs to records and you manually cancel an epsiode, the HR34 keeps re-adding it back to the to do list.
> 
> There were 2 extra episodes of Sons of Guns that had the generic program title so the HR34 thought it was a first run episode. This I understand. However, I went into the ToDo list and canceled those episodes but after a few minutes the HR34 put them back on the ToDo list. I can't keep them off the list.


We gave up trying to keep additional episodes of many programs from recording. We just delete them as they get recorded. Easier than navigating to the to do list and canceling it there only to have more record anyway. We get five copies of Piers Morgan Tonight every day. Many other series with multiples too.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

The last couple days our HR-34 has been acting sluggish. When you hit "list" or "guide" it takes a few seconds until they show up on screen. Then when you select a program (from either option), the video begins in the small PIG, but the guide &/or list is still shown on the screen for several seconds. It's acting like a computer that is low on RAM


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny (Feb 24, 2012)

mitchinpa said:


> While watching a PPV VOD, the movie would skip ahead a few minutes. Did this multiple times during playback, usually around the "tick" mark in the status bar. Even after rewinding, those skipped parts would not play.


I'm not on this software yet, but i am having these VOD problems as well. It makes VOD completely unusable. Recorded GCB on ABC OnDemand tonight, and it skipped a few 1-5 minute chunks during playback in the first 15 minutes, so i had to give up. I waited for the whole thing to download before starting.

Is anyone having success with VOD on 0x04CD?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ovityons said:


> I have run into the problem with it skipping to the end many times. Sometimes while using FF and sometimes while using the advance button (to 30 slip). When this happens I am unable to rewind from the "would you like to delete this recording" message.
> If I play the show to the end or use the advance button while in FF to advance to the end intentionally and get the "would you like to delete this recording" massage I can use rewind to get back into the show. The inability to rewind from the delete message to me is an indication that the DVR encountered a problem and did not just miss-interpret the FF command to be a skip to the end.


Well, I just experienced a similar issue last night, except I pressed rewind and it went to the delete message. Then I couldn't rewind from that message. Had to exit and reselect the program and then it worked fine. Also, the guide menu looked strange, like reverse video during that issue, but then cleared up.


----------



## uber_geek (Dec 6, 2007)

0x545 was pushed.

WooHoo!!!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well the weather here in Dallas caused me to lose the MDG HD feed of the game I was watching. Switched to SD and tried to use macro on AR remote to turn on PIP. It didn't complete, so I manually tried to turn on PIP and then the HR34 locked up and wouldn't respond to any of my remotes. Using the guide button on the front panel of the HR34I could get the guide to come on, but couldn't get select to work. Finally had to do a red button reset and it started working fine again.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings. (13). This is the message I am getting on shows that are set up for series recordings. Whether it is set up to record First Run episodes or Both.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

One thing I've noticed on 4cd is that when I change channels, the info bar comes on as normal, then disappears, then appears again for the 4 seconds that I've got it set to. I only had the HR34 for a couple of days before 4cd downloaded but I'm pretty sure it didn't do that on 4c9. It's annoying but compared to more major issues that others are reporting that I don't have, I'm not complaining. 

I do see the sluggish operation and pauses that others have reported, although sometimes it's fine. One way to trigger it is to surf through multiple channels in quick succession. The HR34 will just sit with the info bar and a black screen with no audio. Sometimes changing back a channel will wake it up but often it will just sit at the black screen for 30-40 seconds.


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

I had the issue with the info bar displaying multiple times with both versions of the firmware. 

I have noticed that bringing up the guide or play list takes a lot longer when on certain channels, for most channels it comes up very quickly. When on the mix channels like 205 (sports mix) and on 212 NFL network (not a mix channel), it takes a very long time to bring up the guide or list but after changing to a different channel such as a local network channel the speed returns to the guide and list. Back on 4C9 firmware once I tuned to one of those mix channels the guide and list would remain slow even after changing to a different channel, to get the guide and list to speed up again, I would have to tune to the mix channel again and then back to a non mix channel. 

Today I could not get my HR34 to add a 5th recording when 4 tuners were already recording. 
I could watch a show on the 5th tuner (that is not recording), I could change to a different channel and watch something else with that tuner but if I try to record the show that was playing live by pressing the record button, the channel was changed to one of the channels that was already recording something else and I got the following message:
"Your live tuner was taken to record" (one of the recording shows is listed but not the one on the channel that the tuner just changed to) "Select an option bellow"
5 tuners are shown in a list 4 of them have the names of the 4 recording shows, the other tuner is listed with no show name. to the right of the 4 recording shows is the option to cancel that recording. To the right of the 5th tuner is an option to "use this tuner" but all attempts to select that option fail to do anything, I used the down arrow to get to the option "use this tuner" it was orange indicating that pressing the orange select key on the remote should perform that task. The Directv logo did blink indicating that the remote command was received but no action was taken by the DVR. I tried deleting all 4 recordings and selecting 5 different shows to record but I had the same issue when I tried to add the 5th show. 

I set up 5 new shows to record at once starting at the top of the hour which was about 20 minutes in the future and at the top of the hour all 5 shows started recording without a problem. I was even able to stop one of the recordings and record a different show with that tuner. 

I had seen this issue once with the previous firmware, has anyone else seen this issue ?


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 1, 2008)

nick4blu_81 said:


> This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings. (13). This is the message I am getting on shows that are set up for series recordings. Whether it is set up to record First Run episodes or Both.


I have the same problem. No pattern that I can see except it seems to choose my wife's recordings during the daytime and not any of mine at night. :nono2:

I am stumped as to why it picks some recordings to "cancel" on it's own with no reason or conflict and not others...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I looked back through my HR34 history and have only one cancellation, Grimm from last Friday night, with the HR34 saying it didn't match my show-type. I can't check to see what it should have been, but my guess is a repeat was put on in place of a new show?

Otherwise, my HR34 has been very solid in recording everything it's supposed to ... a tad late, but it still is following through per the scheduler.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

I just realized that as of the update to the new software, my 34 has gotten drastically slower and a whole new batch of problems have started. It took a while to connect the update to my problems. I have had most of the issues that have been described since the update. I am really getting pissed off with this box now. Im sorry for venting but when updates come, shouldn't things get better, not worse?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

when recording do i record 4 programs and live tv or can i record 5 programs and watch live tv? may be a dump question but i want to know with hr34


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

larry55 said:


> when recording do i record 4 programs and live tv or can i record 5 programs and watch live tv? may be a dump question but i want to know with hr34


There are 5 tuners so you can (or at least you should be able to) record 5 different shows at the same time. you can watch any of the 5 shows while they are recording. 
If you have 4 shows recording you can use the other tuner to watch something that is not recording, you can change channels on that tuner to watch something else without affecting the other 4 that are recording. 
With double play you can watch two channels (recording or not) and swap between them with the down arrow.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

HR34 locked up again, 5th time in-a-month. 2 recordings set for 8-9pm tonight & still recording both shows @ 10:37pm, unresponsive remote. We just had hmc installed just over a month ago & wifey aggro has risen to an all-time high with D*. Retention has done what they could to offer some sort of restitution for all of her headaches with some free programming for 6 months. All of this is a moot point with a not-ready-for-prime-time-dvr! 

We've had the initial 0x04c9 & now 0x04cd, and still having issues. I wonder if we'll have better luck with a cutting edge one? Guess it can't hurt, wife actually prefers non-hd, we have the hd ui's on our 24's and she's not a fan.

D* has offered to come out, and they already changed our primary designation from master br to the hmc & that hasn't helped. Next step swap out hmc for another 1? but wife already has a ton of shows that she hasn't watched & isn't willing to part ways with this one.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> HR34 locked up again, 5th time in-a-month. 2 recordings set for 8-9pm tonight & still recording both shows @ 10:37pm, unresponsive remote. We just had hmc installed just over a month ago & wifey aggro has risen to an all-time high with D*. Retention has done what they could to offer some sort of restitution for all of her headaches with some free programming for 6 months. All of this is a moot point with a not-ready-for-prime-time-dvr!
> 
> We've had the initial 0x04c9 & now this one, and still having issues. I wonder if we'll have better luck with a cutting edge one? Guess it can't hurt, wife actually prefers non-hd, we have the hd ui's on our 24's and she's not a fan.
> 
> D* has offered to come out, and they already changed our primary designation from master br to the hmc & that hasn't helped. Next step swap out hmc for another 1? but wife already has a ton of shows that she hasn't watched & isn't willing to part ways with this one.


I think they all lock up... sometimes. I doubt it's a unit problem.

Ours has locked up twice in the month-plus we've had it. It records a lot of things.

The software appears buggy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"texasmoose" said:


> HR34 locked up again, 5th time in-a-month. 2 recordings set for 8-9pm tonight & still recording both shows @ 10:37pm, unresponsive remote. We just had hmc installed just over a month ago & wifey aggro has risen to an all-time high with D*. Retention has done what they could to offer some sort of restitution for all of her headaches with some free programming for 6 months. All of this is a moot point with a not-ready-for-prime-time-dvr!
> 
> We've had the initial 0x04c9 & now this one, and still having issues. I wonder if we'll have better luck with a cutting edge one? Guess it can't hurt, wife actually prefers non-hd, we have the hd ui's on our 24's and she's not a fan.
> 
> D* has offered to come out, and they already changed our primary designation from master br to the hmc & that hasn't helped. Next step swap out hmc for another 1? but wife already has a ton of shows that she hasn't watched & isn't willing to part ways with this one.


I'd say time is the only thing that will get the units working better. Hopefully, sooner rather than latter. 

While i expect stability to come in multiple waves, I just don't think it will be as "perfect and feature complete in comparison to the hr24" for a few more months.


----------



## BigCat (Apr 10, 2007)

Screen saver is activating while watching shows.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

texasmoose said:


> HR34 locked up again, 5th time in-a-month. 2 recordings set for 8-9pm tonight & still recording both shows @ 10:37pm, unresponsive remote. We just had hmc installed just over a month ago & wifey aggro has risen to an all-time high with D*. Retention has done what they could to offer some sort of restitution for all of her headaches with some free programming for 6 months. All of this is a moot point with a not-ready-for-prime-time-dvr!
> 
> We've had the initial 0x04c9 & now this one, and still having issues. I wonder if we'll have better luck with a cutting edge one? Guess it can't hurt, wife actually prefers non-hd, we have the hd ui's on our 24's and she's not a fan.
> 
> D* has offered to come out, and they already changed our primary designation from master br to the hmc & that hasn't helped. Next step swap out hmc for another 1? but wife already has a ton of shows that she hasn't watched & isn't willing to part ways with this one.


I'm surprised that you haven't been updated to the 0x04cd version by now. The first time I rebooted mine on 3/6, it started downloading it. I can't say that its perfect since then, but it sounds like I've had fewer issues then you have. So you might try forcing it to download.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

nick4blu_81 said:


> This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings. (13). This is the message I am getting on shows that are set up for series recordings. Whether it is set up to record First Run episodes or Both.


Out of curiosity, I checked my recording history to see if anything was cancelled. I had read that "Hardcore Pawn" was getting high viewer ratings and since we now had TruTV in HD, I set it up to record. I found one episode with the message "This episode was canceled because of programming update. (13)". And 2 others cancelled with the error "This episode was canceled by LIVING ROOM. (1)", which is the name of my HMC. Since it wasn't something I'm used to looking for, I didn't even realize it happened.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> Out of curiosity, I checked my recording history to see if anything was cancelled. I had read that "Hardcore Pawn" was getting high viewer ratings and since we now had TruTV in HD, I set it up to record. I found one episode with the message "This episode was canceled because of programming update. (13)". And 2 others cancelled with the error "This episode was canceled by LIVING ROOM. (1)", which is the name of my HMC. Since it wasn't something I'm used to looking for, I didn't even realize it happened.


But did it actually not record something that it should have? Often we see that entry due to a guide data change and the program still recorded.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> But did it actually not record something that it should have? Often we see that entry due to a guide data change and the program still recorded.


I finally had an opportunity to check and they didn't record that evening. There are episodes that recorded the next evening, but I really don't know if I set those up or not. When I set them up, I just did a search and clicked on several episodes. Didn't look at dates or times.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Any ideas as to when we 34 owners might see an update for some, if not all, of these problems? Hopefully now the 4th quarter sometime...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most definitely not 4th quarter. I'd be surprised if there is no hd GUI within the next month or so.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

My 34 is turning into a borderline door stop. Still missing recordings, lost my 30 second skip in the last update, and it is locking up. This morning tried to watch a show on it from my HR24 and am getting the error "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server." Nice error D*.

Time to reboot the thing again.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

riprecked said:


> My 34 is turning into a borderline door stop. Still missing recordings, lost my 30 second skip in the last update, and it is locking up. This morning tried to watch a show on it from my HR24 and am getting the error "Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server." Nice error D*.
> 
> Time to reboot the thing again.


Every time the HR34 reboots, you lose the 30-sec Skip and must re-enable it using the "30SKIP" keyword search.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> Every time the HR34 reboots, you lose the 30-sec Skip and must re-enable it using the "30SKIP" keyword search.


Thank you for the info. Appreciated.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

I got home tonite and to my surprise the new HDGUI is now on my 34. In praying that things start going smoother with my box.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

Still won't stay paused.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Losi b said:


> I got home tonite and to my surprise the new HDGUI is now on my 34. In praying that things start going smoother with my box.


Good news, hopefully it is rolling out across the country now.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Hd guide is all kinds of aweful

Locks ups, puts multiple channels over top of each other, delayed 10-15 sceonds on a scroll.

I have to exit out and re enter guide to see whats on. Then it happens again on one of the scrolls through.


----------

